# How long do you guys train a week



## Batty (Dec 28, 2002)

I practice Shotokan Karate and am on the 5th Kyu. I train 4 hours a week in two sessions. I was just wondering how often you guys practice (in the dojo) every week, as I'm thinking of increasing the amount of time I do.


----------



## rachel (Dec 28, 2002)

I do kempo and I train 3 hours a week.i would do more if they had more classes. i just turned my daughters playroom into a mini dojo and we will practice there on days we don't have karate.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 28, 2002)

I train in american kenpo and modern arnis in a good week I have trained 8 + hrs, thats approx 2hrs a day 4 days a week.  It's been kinda busy this past month so not that much of late, but hoping to get back to it next year.


----------



## Jill666 (Dec 28, 2002)

I train 2-3 hours on class day (Wed) and twice more a week I train 2 hours with a couple of classmates. I attend a couple of other schools now, alternating between them every week for 2 hours. I practice at home as time allows, and have a bowflex too, for the days I'm not in the dojo with the free weights ( and my classmates, who occaisionally become free-weights )

I am trying to get more class time, but my instructor limits the class time (those pricey privates, y'know).  :cuss: :2xbird: 

Jill


----------



## sammy3170 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Batty _
> *I practice Shotokan Karate and am on the 5th Kyu. I train 4 hours a week in two sessions. I was just wondering how often you guys practice (in the dojo) every week, as I'm thinking of increasing the amount of time I do. *



In a normal week about 11 or 12 hours average with  3 hours of tae bo included in there . When my instructor ran Judo/grappling classes it was more like 16 hours a week.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## chufeng (Dec 30, 2002)

With degenerative arthritis of the knees, sometimes walking up a flight of stairs is a form of training  

When I was younger, I trained from 3 to 7 hours per day 6 or 7 days a week...
When I started a family (children) I reduced that to 2 to 3 hours per day 4 or 5 times a week...

Currently, I train about 6 hours (3 hours twice a week) a week...I need a long recovery time for my knees...

...and for those who are curious, I don't attribute my arthritis to my training...I attribute it to many miles of pounding while jogging, sprinting, etc over a twenty-two year military career.

:asian: 
chufeng


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Dec 30, 2002)

3 hours a week dojo time because, well, thats all we got.


----------



## rachel (Dec 30, 2002)

have any of you asked if you could train more hours a week, if they'll add more classes? i told my teacher I'd be there 7 days a week if he had classes.


----------



## chufeng (Dec 30, 2002)

Rachel,

I was very fortunate to have a teacher who let me train ANYTIME.

Yes, I had formal classes, but I was allowed to workout on the edges while other classes were being conducted...

Eventually I was given a key to the kwoon so I could train even when Sifu wasn't in. I doubt you'll find that kind of trust these days...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## rachel (Dec 30, 2002)

you sure are lucky! Maybe he'll let me come in with the other classes. It wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## chufeng (Dec 30, 2002)

Rachel,

The majority of my training occurred outside of the kwoon...
I did take advantage of the opportunities Sifu offered, but I also got up at 0530, in the winter, and trained outside (in my back-yard)...my brother would get up at 0630 and be totally amazed that I was already up and outside in my slippers (Chinese Kung Fu shoes) and a light-weight uniform working out...he would sometimes wake the neighbors with his..."YOUR CRAZY," outbursts...(this was in Iowa)

In the summer it was less harsh in the morning, but the afternoon sessions were brutal...I learned to drink water during my training...Bottom line, you can train wherever you find yourself...regardless of weather...if you want it bad enough, you'll do it.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## KenpoGirl (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *have any of you asked if you could train more hours a week, if they'll add more classes? i told my teacher I'd be there 7 days a week if he had classes. *



Luckily my instructors school is open 6 days a week and if I had the time or the inclination I could attend up to 17 hrs a week of just adult classes.  (I can attend lower belt classes as long as I'm willing to work on those techniques and not expect to learn something new from my belt.)

I also have the option of just showing up and working out on my own in a corner.  I intend to be attending more classes now that things have settled down.  

Dot


----------



## Zujitsuka (Dec 31, 2002)

Currently I train about 5 hours a week.  Here is the breakdown:

Jujutsu twice per week for 1.5 hours per session.

Boxing twice per week at 1 hour per session.

Peace,


----------



## RCastillo (Dec 31, 2002)

like many of you, I have to work for a living.

I teach 4.5 hrs a week, try to find time to lift, run, do tons of housework, but manage to fit in several hrs a week for my self. And as I teach, I work in right along with my students, so that helps some:asian:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Dec 31, 2002)

In my humble opinion, I do not suggest martial arts training more that 7 hours per week.   "Why?" you may ask.  Because you need time to rest and recover, and time to go over things in your head.  Also you can learn a lot by observing (videos, etc.).  A lot of guys I know overtrain.  When you overtrain, you are not operating at your optimum level.

Less is more.  Just let it all hang out when you do make it to the dojo/dojang/kwoon/gym.

Also, the spirtual side of martial arts is about attaining a balanced lifestyle.  How can you have a balanced life if you're always in the training hall?  What about your significant other, your career, and other fun stuff?

Okay, I'm done preaching.  Someone pass around the plate now.  

Peace & blessings,


----------



## chufeng (Jan 1, 2003)

Tyrone,

Nice post...
I agree with you on achieving a balance with family and work...
However, for the younger, single person...more is more...

For a 32 year old married with two kids, gotta job kind of guy or gal, 5 hours a week is probably just right...

For a 16 year old who has 5 hours after school every day with no other obligations...being in the trainig hall may be MORE beneficial because it keeps them out of trouble.

I trained VERY hard during my college years (yes, I was married) and my wife still says we were more like roommates during that time than spouses...so, you are right in emphasizing balance.

Thanks.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 1, 2003)

Hey Chufeng, I'm in the same boat with you.  I'm also 32-years-old, married with a 2-year-old son, and I'm employed as a paralegal with a major international law firm.  Boy are we busy these days.  5 hours is just about all I can fit in.

I agree with you about filling up available time with martial arts training.  It will keep one out of trouble.

Peace & blessings,


----------



## chufeng (Jan 1, 2003)

Zujitsuka,

I'm a little older than thirty-two, now 

Have two children, 9 and 10 who both have music lessons in the evening...

My biggest limiting factor, now, however, is degenerative arthritis...I can sustain a three hour workout, but it take a long time to recover from it...so now I limit myself to twice a week.

Thanks for the post.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Doc (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Batty _
> *I practice Shotokan Karate and am on the 5th Kyu. I train 4 hours a week in two sessions. I was just wondering how often you guys practice (in the dojo) every week, as I'm thinking of increasing the amount of time I do. *



Typically from 103 (purple) my students study about 3 hours per session and teach for 2, minimum 3 days per week for a total of 15 hours. No holiday exceptions. Xmas and New years Eve were exceptional.


----------



## chufeng (Jan 1, 2003)

So your curriculum requires kyu level students to teach?

Who supervises them? and, who are they teaching?

Our system employs a similar strategy for those who indicate a desire to teach in the future, but we don't require it at that rank.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## GojuBujin (Jan 8, 2003)

Osu,

I usually train 3hrs on saturday, 3hrs on sunday, and then 1 day during the week.  I used to workout 6 days a week in the morning and in the afternoon when I was in high school, before i became  a working man!

Michael
www.inigmasoft.com/goyukai
www.dentokanhombu.com


----------



## SRyuFighter (Jan 9, 2003)

I train for 6 hours a week in the dojo. 5-8 on Tuesdays and Thursdays.


----------



## Doc (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *So your curriculum requires kyu level students to teach?
> 
> Who supervises them? and, who are they teaching?
> ...



We have no "kyu" levels. I was speaking of the level of the curriculum, not the students.. All instructors are certificated to teach  a minimum 2 years after making their Black degree., if they can meet the standards and pass the teaching curriculum. All do not desire to teach therefore some Blacks are not certificated.

Passing a subject does not make one qualified to teach it, and we follow this religiously.  All numerical ranks are considered honorary or emeritus, including my own.


----------



## chufeng (Jan 9, 2003)

Doc,

That is a great way of looking at it...
We do encourage more junior folks to teach the basics class (with close supervision) IF they indicate a desire to teach in the future.

They are also required to attend additional classes on HOW to teach...HOW to develop a curriculum...and WHY we do things the way we do...

They can be junior instructors within the system teaching the very junior levels under close supervision...this helps them to develop some teaching skills before they attain "senior" status.

However, like you, we do not give license to EVERY black sash...the black sash must become certified as an instructor in the system before given a license to teach...and a first or second level black sash must still be supervised (albeit from a distance) by a third level, or higher...

Nice thing is, our seniors don't give a damn about what level they are...they just want to train and teach.

Thanks for the feedback.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## Doc (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chufeng _
> *Doc,
> 
> That is a great way of looking at it...
> ...



I like your "style.":asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *We have no "kyu" levels. I was speaking of the level of the curriculum, not the students.. All instructors are certificated to teach  a minimum 2 years after making their Black degree., if they can meet the standards and pass the teaching curriculum. All do not desire to teach therefore some Blacks are not certificated.
> 
> Passing a subject does not make one qualified to teach it, and we follow this religiously.  All numerical ranks are considered honorary or emeritus, including my own. *



Dr. Chapel I like your set up. It's too bad that more instructors don't follow your ideas. This would be an exceptional way to get to be an instructor's instructor. :asian:


----------



## Doc (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Dr. Chapel I like your set up. It's too bad that more instructors don't follow your ideas. This would be an exceptional way to get to be an instructor's instructor. :asian: *


Thanks. The belts are nice in house but in a teaching environment actually mean nothing without knowledge to back it up. The numerical ranks are even more ludicrous, particularly in the American Culture. Credibility should come from competence. You can have an MBA from a university on the wall, but if you  can't perform in the business world you'll be out  quickly. I wish it was the same in Kenpo.

But then it would be really quiet with a handful left.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Thanks. The belts are nice in house but in a teaching environment actually mean nothing without knowledge to back it up. The numerical ranks are even more ludicrous, particularly in the American Culture. Credibility should come from competence. You can have an MBA from a university on the wall, but if you  can't perform in the business world you'll be out  quickly. I wish it was the same in Kenpo.
> 
> But then it would be really quiet with a handful left. *



The ability to gain "stripes" vary so much from instructor to instructor it makes you want to hide your head. I often wonder how I would fare out with other instructors on whether I should be where I'm at or not. The rank means something to me and would never want to be just handed any ever.


----------



## Doc (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The ability to gain "stripes" vary so much from instructor to instructor it makes you want to hide your head. I often wonder how I would fare out with other instructors on whether I should be where I'm at or not. The rank means something to me and would never want to be just handed any ever. *



That's because you're a real martial artist.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *That's because you're a real martial artist. *



Thank you again for the kind words Dr. Chapel. Last year I had an eye opening exerperience while training with Mr.C. he helped me realize that I don't know as much as previously thought. Actually I wouldn't have been able to pass his yellow belt curriculum. What a blow but at least I didn't have an ego problem. This brought me to my next step in kenpo where I lacked B1a, belt sayings, pledges, the 2nd set of the sets and a few other sets omitted from the curriculum. Now I know what must be done to fill the gaps with the base system of Ed Parkers Kenpo. Maybe this should have been a direct e-mail to you but I'll post it anyway since I'm done.


----------



## Doc (Jan 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Thank you again for the kind words Dr. Chapel. Last year I had an eye opening exerperience while training with Mr.C. he helped me realize that I don't know as much as previously thought. Actually I wouldn't have been able to pass his yellow belt curriculum. What a blow but at least I didn't have an ego problem. This brought me to my next step in kenpo where I lacked B1a, belt sayings, pledges, the 2nd set of the sets and a few other sets omitted from the curriculum. Now I know what must be done to fill the gaps with the base system of Ed Parkers Kenpo. Maybe this should have been a direct e-mail to you but I'll post it anyway since I'm done. *



Dennis is one of the smartest guys in Kenpo. The only way to learn something is to park your ego at the door. I've had guys with substantial rank have the same experience with my "basics" class and never return. Good for you. Forget the belts and grab the knowledge.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 11, 2003)

I don't train in Karate but I am a martial artist. Anyway, I usually train about five to six days a week for a total of about five to six hours a week.  I really look forwarding to going to my dojang in the evenings to train, it's such great stress relief for me. After I'm done I'm physically spent and exhausted, but, to paraphrase David Letterman: "It's a good kinda tired"...


----------

